
What happened when news rooms abandoned photojournalism - brudgers
https://medium.com/s/story/the-broke-system-breaking-you-60502ddc2949
======
brudgers
The article at Poynter, [https://www.poynter.org/news/these-tools-will-help-
you-find-...](https://www.poynter.org/news/these-tools-will-help-you-find-
right-images-your-stories)

